# Lighting?



## rbarile92 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I have been posting a few new topics for a week or so now just so that when I get my little hedgie, I am fully prepared and confident that I know what I am doing!

I just have a question about the lighting. I went to my local pet store today to get my heat emitter and all of that stuff but then I realized that I wasn't so sure what type of lighting I need.

I have been searching on here trying to find what I needed so instead of looking for hours and hours, I am just going to ask all of you fellow hedgehog owners!

What type of lighting to I need? UV lighting? Just a regular lamp?

I am totally stumped on what I need for lighting....


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use one of those new funny looking blubs(CFL) in an overhead socket, the one I use is a daylight bulb 60 watts.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Some owners use a UV type light but all you need is a regular light, like LarryT I'd use one of those CFLs just so you know it'll work for many years than a regular bulb that'll burn out in a few months. I have one hog with a regular 60 watt bulb (planning on getting a CFL once this one burns out) and the other has an old fish tank florecent(sp) fixture.


----------

